# Band saw hand crank



## tacosr (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a JET JWBS-12 band saw. Every time I need to switch blades, tightening the tensioner becomes a pain in the wrist and hand. Does anyone know of a hand crank that can be used to replace the knob?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*call Carter*

see if they have a quick tensioner to fit your saw:
http://www.carterproducts.com/product.asp?product_id=20&cat_id=16


----------



## tacosr (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks, but it is a bit pricey for me.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yep*

Too much for my budget also. Here's some crank handles from Grizzly:
http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/Crank-Handle/H3491


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

also check with highland woodworking, they offer a couple of choices.:yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*how about...*

A ratchet and socket. depending on the shaft? round? threaded?
You can get a short hex bar stock, drill a hole for the shaft, drill and tap for a set screw then use a socket on it.
Oh just chuck up your battery drill and let 'er rip. :laughing:


----------

